# Autosmart Aromatek machine



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Any detailers/valeters in the Hampshire/Portsmouth area that carry a Autosmart Aromatek machine?

My car has a faint smell of smoke and reading previous posts I believe this will help remove the smell.

Please PM with prices....

Thanks


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

have you thoroughly cleaned your interior first? post your procedure here and we can help you


----------



## mad_pete (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry to resurect an old post but I'm looking for the same thing and I wondered if you found anyone ? I've had my interior valeted and air con cleaned with the VW air con cleaning machine and redone the headlining cleaning on the drivers side and cleaned all the glass but it still has a faint smokey musty smell.


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

Can you go into detail on what has been cleaned and how at all?

I've jumped through the same hoops with mine so might be able to suggest a few things as the smell is about gone. I got a 2nd hand car that belonged to a smoker and I've almost got rid of the stink.


----------



## mad_pete (Apr 3, 2012)

Interior professionaly valeted. Vacuumed, Leather seats treated, carpet and headlining shampooed. 

All door cards, dashboard, air vents and hard surfaces wiped down with armour dashboard wipes. All glass wiped with glass wipes. Air conditioning cleaned with Wynn's airconmatic. Since then I've re-shampooed the drivers headlining section with autoglym interior shampoo and re vacuumed.


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

Might be worth removing the ash tray (if possible) and giving it a good scrub/wash with washing up liquid and maybe something antibacterial like Zoflora as it may still have a few bits on it. A clean of the hole it comes out from would also be a good idea.
Changing your internal air/pollen filter is cheap and may remove some smells if not done already by yourself or when in for a service.

I had mine done June 2011 by a professional detailer and helped a lot but I'd already wet-vacced 3 times anyway (using both a pro solution and zoflora) - I still then went round the drivers seat (where the main smoke smell was located) with a MF and anti-bacterial spray and found residue around the steering controls in nooks and crannies that both me and the pro missed first time. He also said when cleaning he found the door pockets etc needed a good clean and his cleaner pooled off the residue in pocket areas and loked very brown and yucky!
Recently I used Flash APC with FeBreeze for a general detail and wipedown internally and that seemed to have quelled the last few remenents of smell and I'm changing the air filter at the weekend just to be sure as haven't got round to that yet.
I also used a few silica bags (obtained from stuff I've bought in the last 9 months) in the arm rest area to remove moisture as well which I think have helped.
I tried orange/lemon peel and baking soda with sod all effect too!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Removing the smell of smoke is virtually impossible imo - the ash gets absolutely everywhere, and you would literally need to strip down and clean the entire interior, door cards, dash etc, to fully eradicate the odour.


----------



## mad_pete (Apr 3, 2012)

Just pulled the Dsg gear surround up and there is a bunch of gunk in there so that's all going to have come apart and be cleaned. I am reasonably happy to pull bits apart to get in and clean them. Pollen filter was the first thing I changed and that didn't smell smokey.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Got a Aromatek machine in a 3 series as we speak.
Had it in and carried out a full interior clean last week, shampooed head lining and carpets, cleaning and conditioning the leather and all other general surfaces etc, yet it still really stinks of cigarettes, so its in on the 4 hour cycle, fingers crossed this will work.
Will let you all know if a few days.............


----------



## mad_pete (Apr 3, 2012)

Smelling any better ?


----------



## mad_pete (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay pulled the centre console and cup holders out. Ash around the top vent and super ick round the cup holders. Using armour dashboard wipes and wiping with microfibre. Going to hi foam the headlining again and wet vac the carpets next. The smell has got a little better. The ash round the top vent makes me think more is inside. Might pull the glove box and get in at the heater matrix.


----------



## mad_pete (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, pulled the drivers door card today and it was like the area under the window controls doubles as an ash tray. It gets everywhere. Cleaned all that our with a vac and wet cloth. Think I'll do the passenger door and some of the dash next.


----------



## mad_pete (Apr 3, 2012)

Used some klima cleaner in the air con and that seems pretty good. Has taken a lot of the smoke smell out of the vents


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Instead of just wiping the dash with wipes, have you tried cleaningh off any old remnant of tar etc with something like APC? AG super interior cleaner will be perfect, and then dress them again.

If your cloth is still turning brown, there is still residue to remove.


----------



## mad_pete (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay attacked the dash again with AG shampoo at 10:1 (is that too diluted ?) and got some more off. Hi foamed the headlining and mats and steam cleaned the seats, parcel shelf and the carpets. Hopefully that will help some more.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

get a tornador gun and some bio brisk....

Works a treat!

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

if your going to use an Aromatek Machine you need to use bio brisk to clean everything inside before hand, and i mean everything also change your pollen filter.


----------



## mad_pete (Apr 3, 2012)

I did look at the tornador and if I had a few more pennies i would. Anyone down South got one ? I would like my headlining cleaned with one they look great.


----------

